# Need a place to detail my car!



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't fit my car in the garage so any detailing I do has to be outside. This year as we are all aware has been crap weather wise. I need to put a new coat of Zaino on the car so ideally I would like to do this undercover somewhere.

What I ideally need is a place I can pay to use for a day that has access for a hose and electric supply and where I can put the car under a roof to machine polish and re-Zaino.

I'm in Gloucestershire but just can't think of anything that comes to mind. Are there places like this about?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Have you tried asking Iain if he has a bit of spare room for a day in the "projects" unit?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

barry P. said:


> Have you tried asking Iain if he has a bit of spare room for a day in the "projects" unit?


That's a thought Barry but whenever I go to Iain's, it's always busy with cars being shunted around but I'll see if he has any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

we're in the midlands maybe a bit far, but if u fancy a run out you can use our place, we have everything here you need, snow foam lance etc etc and my beloved milwakee vari 6" mop halogen spot for swirl detection.
nope were not a car detailing place just anal about my paint :chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Get your ass over here.

I might have a polish or 2 you could use :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Not too far from you buddy.
Just near Bath in the S. West, if that's any good give me a shout be good to meet you!

Bob


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

Try Detailing Jem chap, give him a google, stunning work that this guy carries out, and at a fair price!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the replys people! I haven't checked this thread for a few days but I must say, your generosity is outstanding!

Just to let you know, I did find a place in the end. Close to where I work on an old WWII airfield, Mitsubishi used to rent out one of the old hangers to store imported new cars and they built a dedicated wash bay too! It's a lovely sized bay, electric, water and drainage. If I could pick it up and take it home I would but I'd have nowhere to put it 

I spent from 08:00 until 16:30 working on the car and I was absolutely fubar'd. Today has been a struggle moving.

But it was worth it when I look at the finished results. I drove it to work this morning on the airfield and thought I'd have a quick play on a left hander, so, TC off and a boot full of Iain's finest Stage 4 on the corner and....I ended up grass tracking with the car sideways across the long, wet dewy grass in the adjacent field, admiring how arty a picture it looked with the dew turning to mist and grass shooting everywhere, even inside the car.

When I parked up, my shiny car was now grass and seed covered. The waxed wheels looked a bit sad too with grass sticking out of them.

So, I considered myself duly bit, chewed up and spat out and learnt that this car out performs me in droves. From now on it's TC in Race!

Thanks again for the kind offers


----------

